# One and the many and the trinity



## jubalsqaud (Sep 13, 2021)

I have tried to find the explanations online but all have been not very informative.


if i understand the question right its "Which is ultimate one or the many" and the Christian answer is "both"

However I don't see why a unitarian can't just do this.

He can say God is one person whos mysterious ways somehow enable him to be one and many?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 13, 2021)

Maybe this might help:

https://www.apologeticscentral.org/post/how-the-trinity-explains-the-problem-of-the-one-and-the-many

As for your question about Unitarians, of course they can argue any sort of hypothetical. The problem is they reject the reality of special revelation that was examined and settled in the 4th century.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

